# Raids ab 21 Uhr



## Sheneria (27. November 2009)

Hallo liebe spät Raider!

Ihr könnt aus Arbeitstechnischen- oder Privatengründen nicht zu den gewohnten 19 Uhr Raids? Habt
aber trotzdem lust zu raiden? Kein Problem hier kommt die lösung!

Mein Vorhaben beseht darin eine Raidgilde auf einen geeigneten Server zu starten die von 21-24 Uhr
raidet!

Raidzeiten würden wie folgt aussehen:

Montag: 21-24 Uhr
Dienstag: 21-24 Uhr
Mittwoch: 21-24 Uhr
Donnerstag: 21-24 Uhr
Freitag : Frei
Samstag: Frei
Sonntag: nach lust und laune


Wenn Ihr Interesse oder Fragen habt schaut einfach mal im Forum vorbei:

http://einundzwanzig.forumprofi.de/forum-a...-raiden-f2.html

Mfg
Niromy


----------



## Noldan (27. November 2009)

falsches Forum, würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: FIIIRST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (27. November 2009)

Noldan schrieb:


> falsches Forum, würde ich sagen paladin.gif
> 
> Edit: FIIIRST tease.gif


naja ist auch sein erster beitrag von daher net so schlimm, 
btw gute idee, gibt bestimmt paar leute die mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gretjana (27. November 2009)

Hej,

im Prinzip eine gute Idee, aber vier feste Raidtage wären für mich ein absolutes No-Go.
Gerade für die Menschen, die berufstätig sind, ist das schwierig und wahrscheinlich auch nicht gewollt.

Aber wenn Du die Zeiten ein bisschen eingrenzt, gibt es sicher viele Interessenten!

Es grüßt:

Gretjana


----------



## FonKeY (27. November 2009)

klingt verlockend aba 4tage am stück puuh ..das is hart^^


----------



## Kehlas (27. November 2009)

Für Menschen mit Arbeit und vorallem Familie nicht zu realisieren !


----------



## Philipannormal (27. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Für Menschen mit Arbeit und vorallem Familie nicht zu realisieren !



Naja , Back 2 Oldschool!
Hartz 4 > all. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (27. November 2009)

Ich finds einfach nur schlimm, warum nie einer Freitag und Samstag raidet ...
Für mich wäre sowas ideal, aber nein: die wenigsten Gilden machen das. Weil ja alle an diesen Tagen feiern gehn wollen ...

P.s. Ja das ist ein mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (27. November 2009)

Prinzipiel finde ich die Idee ebenfalls gut,aber 4 Raidtage sind doch etwas viel.2 oder höchstens 3 Raidtage sollte man für den Durchschnittsspieler höchstens machen.


----------



## Marpesia (27. November 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur schlimm, warum nie einer Freitag und Samstag raidet ...
> Für mich wäre sowas ideal, aber nein: die wenigsten Gilden machen das. Weil ja alle an diesen Tagen feiern gehn wollen ...
> 
> P.s. Ja das ist ein mimimi
> ...


Jepp, geht mir genauso ! Unter der Woche kanni ch kaum Raiden durch Arbeit, Familie, etc ... ! Dafür hätte ich am WE von Abends bis zum nächsten Morgen Zeit aber niemand raidet irgendwie am WE -.-
Und ja, ich weiss, dass viele am WE Party machen gehen aber es gibt eben auch "ältere" WoW-Spieler, die vielleicht schon genug im Leben gefeiert haben *g* oder kleine Kinder zuhause haben die am WE Abends im Bett liegen und einen zuhause "anketten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber finde es sonst auch eine sehr gute Idee, wobei 4 Tage hinter einander schon Hardcore ist !


----------



## yxc.net (27. November 2009)

Marpesia schrieb:


> Jepp, geht mir genauso ! Unter der Woche kanni ch kaum Raiden durch Arbeit, Familie, etc ... ! Dafür hätte ich am WE von Abends bis zum nächsten Morgen Zeit aber niemand raidet irgendwie am WE -.-
> Und ja, ich weiss, dass viele am WE Party machen gehen aber es gibt eben auch "ältere" WoW-Spieler, die vielleicht schon genug im Leben gefeiert haben *g* oder kleine Kinder zuhause haben die am WE Abends im Bett liegen und einen zuhause "anketten"
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott, keiner will am We raiden! Wie sind die denn drauf? Machen lieber was mit Ihren Freunden und gucken sich doofe Sachen im Kino an und gehen in einen Club um Spaß zu haben. Immer diese Casuals machen das Game doch voll kaputt...

Da wohl nur 10 % es verstehen werden schreibe ich es nochmal dazu:

Es liegt ein leichter Hauch Ironie in der Luft...

yxc


----------



## Nurmengard (27. November 2009)

Is echt blöde mit den 4 Tagen, aber sonst ne wirklich 1A Idee


----------



## Xan on Fire (27. November 2009)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur schlimm, warum nie einer Freitag und Samstag raidet ...
> Für mich wäre sowas ideal, aber nein: die wenigsten Gilden machen das. Weil ja alle an diesen Tagen feiern gehn wollen ...
> 
> P.s. Ja das ist ein mimimi
> ...



Ich dachte mich nerven schon die ganzen kein RL flames aber jetzt wird man schon geflamet wenn man am wochenende mal nicht zockt sondern feiern geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (27. November 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, keiner will am We raiden! Wie sind die denn drauf? Machen lieber was mit Ihren Freunden und gucken sich doofe Sachen im Kino an und gehen in einen Club um Spaß zu haben. Immer diese Casuals machen das Game doch voll kaputt...
> 
> Da wohl nur 10 % es verstehen werden schreibe ich es nochmal dazu:
> 
> ...


Es soll Leute geben,die soetwas Ernst meinen...


----------



## YesButNoButYes (27. November 2009)

Ich sehe Probleme darin, so rasch eben eine voll funktionierende
Raidgilde zu gründen. Berichte uns doch in ein paar Wochen, wie 
deine Idee festen Fuss fasste, den so ganz uninteressant finde ich
sie gar nicht.


----------



## The Eni (28. November 2009)

man muss doch sicherlich nicht an allen tagen gehen!


----------



## Murk (28. November 2009)

Jaja.. die lieben Kinder und Familie die einem das Wochenende vermiesen und bestimmen - ihr alten habt zuhause zu sein.....

Bin auch leidtragender, aber mal ehrlich, dafür hat es andere schöne Vorteile und die Partys vermisse ich echt nicht mehr.

Nun aber mal zum Kerngespräch.
21 Uhr Raiden ist von der Zeit her für berufstätige die auch noch anderes zu tun haben optimal, nur diese können aber auch nicht 4 Tage hintereinander, denke mal 2 reichen da aus.
4 Tage im Kalender ist gut, es gibt ja auch Leute die nicht an allen Tagen gleich Zeit haben.
Wochenende Raiden ist zwar gut, aber.... man ist mit Familie unterwegs und muss dann auf einmal abhauen weil man ein Raid hat, oder man läßt den Raid sausen und dieser flaumt einem an weil diese es nicht verstehen das es wichtigeres noch gibt.

Raids mit festen Zeiten und Bestimmungen sind ein Pro und Contra.


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, keiner will am We raiden! Wie sind die denn drauf? Machen lieber was mit Ihren Freunden und gucken sich doofe Sachen im Kino an und gehen in einen Club um Spaß zu haben. Immer diese Casuals machen das Game doch voll kaputt...



Wer unter der Woche vier Raidtage abreisst wird nicht dadurch zum "Casual" dass er am Wochendende dann doch mal was anderes macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. November 2009)

Da ich das Gefühl habe, dass der TE sich hier eh nicht mehr Blicken läßt und nur schnell Werbung für sein Forum machen wollte schließe ich diesen Thread. Bitte nutze für solche Anliegen demnächst das Gildenforum.


----------

